# Confidential email providers



## da11 (Jul 11, 2017)

What email provider are you using to communicate with sources? 

Seems like mine isn't reliable and my source isn't getting my emails


----------



## ROID (Jul 11, 2017)

Everything is monitored by our government.

Free encrypted email accounts..ha


----------



## da11 (Jul 11, 2017)

ROID said:


> Everything is monitored by our government.
> 
> Free encrypted email accounts..ha



So I could have been using my gmail account for the past 7 years? Fack! haha


----------



## WaterMan (Jul 14, 2017)

*Secure Communication*



da11 said:


> What email provider are you using to communicate with sources?
> 
> Seems like mine isn't reliable and my source isn't getting my emails




Nothing is perfect.  However, you can make it so that things are not worth it.   Use proton mail to secure your communications on the server.  That means, when you save email, the mail is encrypted and some system admin cannot read plain text.  When you send email, however, it is NOT encrypted to do that you need PGP, which I have not seen used to much.  That means when you send email, and it goes over the wires, it is not just plain text.  Lastly, use a vpn so your internet provider cannot track where you have been.  If you do all those things, you are a vary hard target.   If the people trying to read stuff, still try.. you got some bigger issues to deal with.  

Hope that helps.


----------

